# Carbon vs Liquid



## azlou1210 (Jun 11, 2013)

Is there a side by side breakdown of the difference between carbon 1.7 & liquid 2.9? I have been using carbon for a few weeks and finally have no issues. However I have been wanting to try liquid. I was originally having random reboot issues with both. I'm concerned that if I switch I will have the problem again. If there is no notable difference I will stay as is. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my rooted Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sonicblue (Jul 2, 2011)

I just switched from carbon to liquid and the biggest change I can see is that liquid doesn't have stock app transition animations, and it looks a lot smoother in my opinion. No stability issues in a week so far.


----------



## acdnykon (May 4, 2012)

Does anyone have the link to the new Liquid ROM?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

sonicblue said:


> I just switched from carbon to liquid and the biggest change I can see is that liquid doesn't have stock app transition animations, and it looks a lot smoother in my opinion. No stability issues in a week so far.


Any AOSP ROM → go to settings → developer options → window/transition/animator scale → set each to be off. The only difference between that and the previously mentioned ROM with no animations is the ROM does it for you. Shouldn't be a reason to use that ROM alone when it takes just a minute to do that.


----------



## azlou1210 (Jun 11, 2013)

So would there be any reason to switch from carbon to liquid?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindflayer (Apr 13, 2012)

yarly said:


> Any AOSP ROM → go to settings → developer options → window/transition/animator scale → set each to be off. The only difference between that and the previously mentioned ROM with no animations is the ROM does it for you. Shouldn't be a reason to use that ROM alone when it takes just a minute to do that.


Haven't seen you yarly since the thunderbolt days. (I haven't been around much.) Good to see you.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

mindflayer said:


> Haven't seen you yarly since the thunderbolt days. (I haven't been around much.) Good to see you.


Oh hi.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Come on yarly... Lol you are slacking. Participating in a discussion thread that is in the Development forum? How could you! Haha

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Come on yarly... Lol you are slacking. Participating in a discussion thread that is in the Development forum? How could you! Haha
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


It was actually moved (just the link stays there showing it was moved if we select that, so someone doesn't try posting it again). Ironically, I was the one that moved it


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

yarly said:


> It was actually moved (just the link stays there showing it was moved if we select that, so someone doesn't try posting it again). Ironically, I was the one that moved it


Haha I guess Tapatalk doesn't include the "moved" tag. Just checking up on you.









Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------

